# Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen



## Sven 20 (24. Mai 2012)

so bin grade dabei mein vispasantrag auszufüllen aber weis nicht was "voorletters" und "voorvoegsel" heissen soll !? beim googeln hab ich auch nicht wirklich was gefunden wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte :m


----------



## Downbeat (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

"voorletters" sind, glaube ich, Initialen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*



Downbeat schrieb:


> "voorletters" sind, glaube ich, Initialen.



richtig

http://translate.google.de/?hl=de&tab=wT#nl|de|voorletters


----------



## crocodile (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

richtig, wenn Du Klaus Kleber heißen würdest: KK


----------



## Micha85 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

Voorvoegsel bedeutet laut woxikon 'Präfix'/'Vorsilbe'.
Ich denke gemeint sind hier so Klamotten wie Doktortitel usw.p


----------



## Downbeat (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

Hab`s grad nochmal nachgeschlagen, Wolters Woordenboek bestätigt das.


----------



## Janni0384 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

Voorvoegsel sind wörter wie "van" oder in deutsch halt "von" !!! so wie die holländischen fussballer van Nistelroy, van Persie, van der Vaart usw.


----------



## Sven 20 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

asoo ok aber da steht "Pflichtfeld"? naja egal werde da einfach mal nichts reinschreiben   oder wie habt ihr das gemacht ?


----------



## Janni0384 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

wenn du nicht "von" irgendwas heißt  brauchste da nichts einzutragen.


----------



## dc1981 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

falls es so schwierig ist den auszufüllen. würde ich mir jemanden suchen der ihn ausgefüllt hat. (oder bei deinem händler) dort kann man ja sehen was wo eingetragen werden "muß". wichtig ist das der komplett ausgefüllt ist. ansonsten wird es gleichgestellt als hättest du keinen vispass. angeln ohne gültige papiere.


grüße daniel


----------



## PhilvanKamp (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

Komme zwar elf Tage zuspät, aber wenn's ums Niederländische geht, kann ich die Seite uitmuntend.de sehr empfehlen. Hat mich immer gut und zuverlässig beim lernen der niederländischen Sprache unterstützt


----------



## Mikey3110 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> wenn du nicht "von" irgendwas heißt  brauchste da nichts einzutragen.


 
richtig.... :-D
Ich fülle den immer direkt im Laden aus...
Was wo hin muss, habe ich in einem Jahr eh wieder vergessen... :-D


----------



## PhilvanKamp (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> richtig.... :-D
> Ich fülle den immer direkt im Laden aus...
> Was wo hin muss, habe ich in einem Jahr eh wieder vergessen... :-D



Cool, bei Angelsport Böcker in Gronau wird für dich alles ausgefüllt. Perso abgeben, Daten werden übertragen und du setzt nur noch "deinen Otto" (westfälisch für Unterschrift) drunter und die Sache ist fertig. Hat etwa 1 1/2 Minuten gedauert #6
Zudem ist der Vispas dort sogar ganze 3€ günstiger als beim VVV in Enschede... :vik:


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juni 2012)

Und kostet immer noch 37 Eisen, oder?


----------



## PhilvanKamp (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und kostet immer noch 37 Eisen, oder?



Also in Gronau bei Böcker kostet der Vispas ganz genau 45€. Beim VVV (quasi Touristeninformations-Zentrum und Bürgerbüro in Einem) in Enschede kostet der Schein sogar 48€.

Für 37€ hab ich ihn noch nicht gesehen, zumindest nicht in diesem Jahr.

Vielleicht bekommst du den Preis, wenn du den Vispas direkt bei den Vereinen (niederlä. Verenigingen) beantragst. Das hab ich selber noch nicht probiert, da man auch erst einmal auf seinen Schein warten muss.
In Gronau bekommt man, bis der richtige Vispas kommt, eine Art "Übergangs-Vispas" der vier Wochen gültig ist und mit dem man sofort ans Wasser fahren kann.


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juni 2012)

Krass! Ich zahl für meinen Lappen 28 &euro;!!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Krass! Ich zahl für meinen Lappen 28 &euro;!!





Welcher Verein?


----------



## snoopi86 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Vispas ausfüllen*

klink mich auch mal  ein. bei raven in almelo kostet der schein 35euro.und letztens sagte mir ein heimischer angler in glanerbrug gäbe es den für 25


----------

